# $50K - Where would you invest?



## Bradles C (11 October 2004)

Hi Guys,

I am currently building a house and when it is complete I will have around $150K of Equity.

I am thinking about using $50K of equity to invest in the stock market and need some advice.

I am looking at a medium to long term investment (2 - 5 years) and was wondering what shares people would recommend for this timeframe. 

Any advice would be greatly appreciated !

Also, would you guys recommend the ASX training courses to learn more about the stock market ???

Thanks heaps,

Brad


----------



## crashy (11 October 2004)

*Re: $50K - Where would you invest ?*

I am seriously looking at NAB instalment warrants. Mostly NABSWA as it meets the criteria for 30% delta for franking credits. Once NAB gets over 30 again, I will write call options against them.


----------



## RichKid (11 October 2004)

*Re: $50K - Where would you invest ?*



			
				Bradles C said:
			
		

> Hi Guys,
> Also, would you guys recommend the ASX training courses to learn more about the stock market ???
> Brad




Educating yourself is always a good option so the ASX courses would be a great start. They also have some free courses on their website. Also check out the other threads on books (use the search function at the top of this page). Centrelink also have free courses and info on managing finances- saw some info at an investment expo.

For financial advice you would have to see someone who is licensed as that is a legal requirement.


----------



## RALPH5 (11 October 2004)

*Re: $50K - Where would you invest ?*

My advice would be to do some research into the Silver market and may'be buy some allocated Silver.

Cheers Ralph


----------

